# CLASSIC Galactica "VIPER" build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Just picked this up.

It's going to be part of a new thread. The Moebius 1/32 Colonial Viper from the original Battlestar Galactica.

Already checked it out...I'll post my in depth(as I am sure everyone else will too)thought on this model soon. First thoughts, another home run for Moebius.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oooh! Where'd you pick it up?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Oooh! Where'd you pick it up?


My local Hobby store happens to be the main distributor on the East Coast. They actually had it for me on Friday but I just got around to picking it up.

It's another beautiful kit from Frank and his team. Ill be posting a video as well soon...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Cockpit and other parts...Photo-etched parts will look amazing here! I haven't decided on weather I will like this one, It's my personal Viper, However I already have a dozen request for build ups of this...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> The Cockpit and other parts...Photo-etched parts will look amazing here! I haven't decided on weather I will like this one, It's my personal Viper, However I already have a dozen request for build ups of this...


Is your distributer Stevens Hobbies. That is where I got my viper and AMT Bridge. Bill is very knowledgeable there.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> Is your distributer Stevens Hobbies. That is where I got my viper and AMT Bridge. Bill is very knowledgeable there.


Why YES!!!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Why YES!!!


Im in Washington Twshp


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

This is great news. I was beginning to think I was the only one building her :tongue:


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

I will be building one if my LHS ever gets them in stock! I would buy online but I really want to support my local guy. Although the wait for this one is damn near killing me LOL


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Go Mark!


----------

